# Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?



## rhyn2012 (29. April 2013)

*Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren? 



Hiho.

 Ich wollte meinen Lüfter vom AC Freezer 13 gerne tauschen.


- Welchen Lüfter kann man mir für einen CPU Kühler empfehlen?

- Gibt es da Lüfter, die PWM haben und trotzdem schön leise bleiben?


 Normal kann man keinen anderen Lüfter dran bauen, würd ihn mit 2 Kabelbindern fixieren.


 Evtl. geht auch ein 140er?

 Ansonsten, einen 120er der super kühlt, und sehr leise bleibt.

 Ich wüsste da einen, den vom Macho der PCGH Edition. Permanent 800 U/Min & gute Kühlleistung.
 Aber ob es den einzeln gibt, glaube ich nicht. Nicht gefunden.


 Über Tipps und Vorschläge währe ich euch dankbar.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich eher den Kühler tauschen.  Der Freezer 13 ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei,   und die Lüfterkonstruktion ist natürlich auch der Inbegriff von Inkompatibel ... 

Wenns denn unbedingt sein muss,  würde ich eine Noiseblocker eLoop,  Bequiet oder Noctua nehmen.  Die sind alle sehr gut und leise. 
Ein 140mm Lüfter wäre vermutlich einfach zu groß, aber das ist so schwer abzuschätzen. 

PWM bedeutet nicht unbedingt laut,  du musst ihn nur richtig ansteuern    Auf deinem Board ist allerdings ein PWM-Lüfter auf der CPU vorgesehen.


----------



## rhyn2012 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

Ja genau, PWM ist vorhanden. Aber was mich ärgert, das ich einstellen kann bis Grad X mit der Umdrehung X und ab diesem Wert eben volle Touren.
Besser wäre es, wenn man eine Lüfterkurve  hätte. 

So nach dem Motto: bis 50 Grad 700 u/min bis 55 Grad 1000 u/min und erst dann volle 1350 u/min. was leider nicht geht.

Ich denke auch, ich werde den gesamten Kühler tauschen, da sich der Freezer 13 nicht nach hinten ausrichten läßt.

MFG


----------



## Stryke7 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Ja genau, PWM ist vorhanden. Aber was mich ärgert, das ich einstellen kann bis Grad X mit der Umdrehung X und ab diesem Wert eben volle Touren.
> Besser wäre es, wenn man eine Lüfterkurve  hätte.
> 
> So nach dem Motto: bis 50 Grad 700 u/min bis 55 Grad 1000 u/min und erst dann volle 1350 u/min. was leider nicht geht.
> ...


 
Das stimmt, das ist leider bei Asrock so.  Selten kommt es mal vor, dass er sich eine mittlere Geschwindigkeit selbst aussucht, wenn du die ganze Zeit knapp um die Zieltemperatur herumbist, aber meist gibts nur langsam und Vollgas.  
Als Abhilfe könntest du ja die Zieltemperatur etwas erhöhen.

Ich würde den Kühler auch tauschen.   Hast du schon eine Vorstellung, was du haben willst?


----------



## pagani-s (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

wenn du platz hast nimm sowas
Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
verkauf den freezer 13  wieder dann hast du in etwa die anschaffungskosten von nem neuen lüfter


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (29. April 2013)

Noisblocker nb b12-2!!!
Super leise, wenn du overclocken willst, nimm die shadow wings 2 von be quiet!


----------



## rhyn2012 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

Was ich haben will, hm also leise soll er sein, das ist das wichtigste.

deswegen dachte ich an den hier Jetzt lieferbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]

weil schick und leise.

Der standart läuft mit 1,1 Sone. Die Frage ist nun, ist der standart wesentlich leiser als der Freezer? Lohnt sich der Kauf? Mir geht's nicht um die paar Grad weniger auf der CPU sondern um die Lautstärke, da mein Fractal nun auf dem, statt unter dem Schreibtisch steht.--> zwecks Kinder xD

Evtl gibs auch einen günstigen um die 20 € wo der Kühler an sich aber TOP iss und ich einfach einen NB oder Silentwing drauf stecken kann?

Die Shadow wings, sind die viel besser als die silentwings??

Welchen genau soll ich da nehmen?


----------



## Andy188 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

Der Macho ist wesentlich leiser wie der Arctic Cooling Freezer. Ich selbst hatte ihn und habe ihn aufgrund der Lautstärke gegen den Macho HR02 getauscht...


----------



## pagani-s (29. April 2013)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Was ich haben will, hm also leise soll er sein, das ist das wichtigste.
> 
> deswegen dachte ich an den hier Jetzt lieferbar: Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]
> 
> ...



Um die 20€ wäre dann der den ich gepostet hab. Da kannste auch viel einfacher als beim freezer 13 oder irgendeinen anderen von ac den lüfter bei bedarf wechseln. Ich würd aber erst im bios alles passend einstellen. Solange der nicht gefordert wird muss man auch keine lüfter wechseln.


----------



## rhyn2012 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter am Freezer 13 von Arctic Cooling montieren?*

Habe mir nun den Macho Rev. A ,also den weißen geholt. 

Ja in der Tat, unter Volllast (prime95) wird die CPU 49 Grad warm.

Jetzt mal Zocken versuchen xD


Aber hey, beim Einbauen bin ich fast durch gedreht ^^ Hatte an der Halteplatte die Einkerbungen für meinen AM3+ Sockel nicht gesehen, und in der Zeichnung war es auch nicht gerad super beschrieben.

Aber nun werkelt er.

Was nur merkwürdig ist, er sitz nicht ganz gerade. Also er liegt plan auf, aber leicht verdreht das Ganze. Ist das nur bei mir so ? ? ?

MFG

P.S. Stand bei, das er im Drehzalbereich 900 - 1300 U/Min dreht, aber im Uefi hab ich nun Stufe 1 von 9 gewählt , da dreht er mit nicht mal ganz 700 U/Min. bis die Target Temp erreicht ist.


----------

